# How do I reply??



## Duiveltje (6 Mar 2020)

I'm new, I have a message from our esteemed moderators and I can't see how to reply to it?!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Mar 2020)

I see you found a way around that. Message received in the mod room.

A reply button will appear for personal messages once you have the first few posts under your belt.


----------



## Duiveltje (6 Mar 2020)

Thanks Phil.


----------

